# Camara advice?



## mattyc (25 Nov 2009)

Hello guys i am after a bit of advice regards my first DSLR. i have done my research and i understand a bit about what the things are. i have been looking at a few camaras and i was wondering which you would choose, they are

Nikon D3000 with 18-55mm VR Lens
Sony Alpha a330 18-55mm Kit 
Canon EOS 1000D + 18-55mm Kit
or if i can find one at around Â£400 a
Canon EOS 450D

i am going to use the kit lens until i can afford a new one.

i like nature landscape and i would also like to do close up photos of my fish etc (i might need two lenses)

Cheers


----------



## George Farmer (25 Nov 2009)

Canon have the best range of lenses available, so if you get into it, you've more choice further down the line.

There's not much to choose between those bodies.  

The Nikon kit lens is the best out of them all, and a lens is arguably much more important than the body.

For decent macros you'll need a new lens.  However, you can buy screw-on adaptors that work quite well, especially if you're only viewing the images on a computer.  These are cheap and fit onto your kit lens.

For landscapes the wider end of the kit lens (18mm) is fine, but you'll get barrelling.  

Nikon and Canon have better build quality than Sony.  I've handled all of those models.  The 1000D is really small, like a large compact.  This is a good thing if you have small hands and/or plan on travelling etc.

The 450D is the best camera (IMO) body out of them all.  May be worth getting that an saving for a higher quality general zoom lens that's macro capable.

Decisions, decisions... 

You could go to your local camera shop and have a play.  See which you like the feel of the best.


----------



## mattyc (25 Nov 2009)

I have found the 450D at Â£406 with a kit lens. thanks for your reply 

http://www.plemix.com/camera-canon-450d-camera dslr

or at a big push this is an option,

Nikon D5000,

http://www.plemix.com/camera-nikon-d5000-camera dslr


----------



## Jase (25 Nov 2009)

I would suggest, if you can get a cheap one, get the Canon 450D, however the 1000D is supposed to be pretty good as well. I would buy the body only and plumb for the upgraded lens Canon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 EF-S IS (unless it already comes with it :? ). I would suggest getting the 50mm 1.8 lens for about Â£60, feels cheap and plasticky BUT it's the best value lense you will find, I'm fairly sure of that!


----------



## mattyc (25 Nov 2009)

think i am going to go waste someones time when i go into a local camara shop and look at every camara they have!!


----------



## Jase (25 Nov 2009)

Definately worth doing that, to get a 'feel' for the cameras, some people don't like the sizes of certain cameras. I have a 400D and although a mate's 450D is considerably better in performance, I can't keep a happy grip on it due to the smaller body


----------



## Wraithio (25 Nov 2009)

My dad has a Nikon, cant remember the model but it is a DSLR.. he has no lesnes, but by default it takes poorer pictures than my samsung compact.


----------



## Jase (25 Nov 2009)

Wraithio said:
			
		

> My dad has a Nikon, cant remember the model but it is a DSLR.. he has no lesnes, but by default it takes poorer pictures than my samsung compact.



If he has no interchangeable lenses then it'll either be a 'Bridge' camera, the stepping stone of the DSLR world. 

Alternately it's just a DSLR body without a lens and that explains why the pics are so terrible


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Nov 2009)

> Alternately it's just a DSLR body without a lens and that explains why the pics are so terrible


----------



## Wraithio (25 Nov 2009)

haha,i have no idea.. to many settings to be fair and lenses to screw on. i prefer my little compact, easier settings. Might ask for a new camera next year though so this thread could come good for me too!


----------



## afroturf (26 Nov 2009)

I have a 1000d with the 18-55mm and have been very impressed with it for an entry level slr, however I find the kit lense a little frustrating for taking photos of my fish and tanks. I'm saving for a macro lense so as mentioned earlier best to try and get some better lenses than body


----------



## mattyc (28 Nov 2009)

I have been in a shop and i quite like the look and feel of the nikon but it dosent have live view but has a good lense, the canon does have live view but the lense isnt as good! will have to see what is in the january sale and let the price decide


----------



## neelhound (1 Dec 2009)

im deciding on my first dslr too. I was going to go out and buy a 450d, but i found out that the max ISO is 1600 and i like taking pictures in low light without flash, like in tanks, and this is the same as some compact cameras. I don't know if it's that significant as im not a pro lol


----------



## George Farmer (1 Dec 2009)

ISO 1600 is plenty for most situations, including aquarium photography.  

Another way to get around low light is to use lenses with larger apertures i.e. the 50mm f/1.8, that happens to cost around Â£60 and is very sharp.

This was taken at ISO 1600 with 1 x T8.  The 450D will be similar noise handling to my 50D.


----------



## neelhound (1 Dec 2009)

after looking over the benefits etc, i think im going to go with a 450d -after lots more thinking though,
ive seen used ones and new ones in my budget, but the new ones are off this big seller on ebay. My budget really, for it ad the lens would be Â£400 to start off with so hopefully i can afford one


----------

